# How to Make Northwind Decoys



## andy_parker (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey gang, I read your post on building your own snow goose sillo socks and was wondering where you get the tyvek in small quantities like the author spoke of. I called the company listed, fibermark, and they said that 500 yrds by 40 inches was the smallest one could order. Some sources of where to get the material would be very nice, great information otherwise. 

Thank you,

Andy Parker
T.G.O. Guide service
Lisenced Waterfowl Outfitters for 22 years


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

Have you checked around? I've gotten a lot from Uline in the past but haven't compared recent prices.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=tyvek+rolls


----------



## keith_isaacs (Sep 28, 2010)

looking for northwind socks in mallard. any suggestions


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

To make or to buy?


----------



## Darrell2 (Dec 31, 2010)

do you cut two pieces of the Tyvek and sew the two pieces together? and if so how do you get the neck together?


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes on the first question. The neck should allow enough room for wind to come into the bag, and should have a plastic strip for stability and to use a grommet. If you don't, the neck will wear over time.


----------



## lane (Feb 5, 2011)

i was wandering around the neck to just make it say stable instead of that band?? would #9 wire or bailing wire work to like weave it in between your stiching there? since it would still keep it open or would it not look as good?


----------



## Kevin3 (Nov 30, 2011)

I like your plans for the decoys, and have been pricing out the materials. I can't afford to build too many to start, but am hoping to assemble 10dz. The most expensive part so far looks to be the stakes. Plastic doesn't seem very good seeing how you have to drive them into frozen ground half the time. I can buy the sillosock stakes with unpainted heads for $1.50ea but that is kind of pricey. Anybody have ideas for inexpensive stakes? Anybody use aluminum? It won't rust and would be a lot lighter carrying in versus stainless steel.


----------



## nick_Knickelbein (May 20, 2012)

It would be very helpful if you gave a few more details, like the diameter of the neck hole and is there a exit hole at the back end or is it sewn shut?? Also what is inside to hold it open on windless days??
Thanks


----------

